# homer ringneck!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I keep 5 ringnecks outside next to my pigeons. Last week one got out and was flying around the backyard, landing in the trees. Finally, he came out of the trees and landed on the ground outside his door and gave me a look like "aintcha gonna let me in?" So I opened the door and he strolled on in! I was having a heart attack wondering how I would catch him. He's the dominant male so guess he had to protect his ladies!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet that was certainly a relief! One of my males got out once, but he was just sitting on the ground confused, so I picked him up and put him back  I've had doves escape two other times, in which my dad had to chase them around the yard until they finally got stuck in a thick bush so he could catch them. Unfortunately people aren't always as lucky as you and I have been!


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I had ten doves escape one time from a hole a animal dug during the night! But when i shook the can they all came down and landed on me! I know the heart attack feeling lol


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nictorious Ali said:


> I had ten doves escape one time from a hole a animal dug during the night! But when i shook the can they all came down and landed on me! I know the heart attack feeling lol


Wish I could have seen that!


----------

